# eircom broadband dropouts after speed increase



## Jethro (7 Sep 2008)

I'm hoping someone here can give me some advice. I've just had a really frustrating phone conversation with a woman on eircom's broadband (no)help line.

I've found that my broadband connection has started dropping out over the past couple of weeks, with the internet light on my modem going red. After a few minutes it comes back and the light goes green again.

When I rang up to ask what I could do she told me it was because they had upgraded me to 3mb from 2mb and so she would downgrade me again to "what I was paying for" (???!!!). She has now done this.

When I asked her if this meant the only way I could get faster bb service was to choose another supplier like ntl she told me it was up to me what I did. Then she said she would love to continue the call but she was busy (!!!???). At that point I hung up (after about 10 minutes of a call) because I believed I would only get angry and perhaps abusive, which would not help. This is the first time I have ever had a problem with one of eircom's people. I have found them to be polite and helpful in the past.

Has anyone else out there had a problem after they got the wonderful "free" extra 1mb??

She also said I should have the modem connected to my main phone point "in the hall". Of course I don't have a point in the hall and goodness knows where the main point is. Does this matter?

Rant over. I have almost calmed down. Almost. 



PS - only good thing is that I have not had any drop outs in the 15 mins or so since she hacked off my extra meg.
PPS - spoke too soon, it just did it again.


----------



## dieseldave (7 Sep 2008)

In my experiance installing broadband in shops, it's usually not having filtered and extension either upistairs or a fax, failing that do you have a monitored alarm connected to the line, if so it would need to be filtered aswell, as for putting the router in the hall(main entry point) depending on your house wiring it may be causing extra line noise due to breaks/shorts. Also check the router homepage 192.168.1.254 and check your connection type, it may be something as simple as changing it from ON-DEMAND to ALWAYS ON.


----------



## Jethro (8 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the reply. All my extension lines are filtered and the alarm's not the problem. I'll check the router info this evening.

Cheers.


----------



## rgfuller (8 Sep 2008)

Might I suggest checking out the broadband forum of boards.ie for alot of information on the subject of dropping adsl broadband connections, it may be line quality or interference, there seem to have been an increase in reports of dropped connections recently.


----------



## Frank (8 Sep 2008)

After that sort of treatent I would be tempted to tell her where to stick the modem.

3 mb is the minimum on NTL touch wood I have had no reason to ring them. 

Sounds like eircom are a ripoff slow and too cocky about market position.


----------



## Guest125 (9 Sep 2008)

I changed my Eircom supplied Netopia 3347nwg Router to "always on" and haven't had a bother since.


----------



## Jethro (12 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the tips everyone.

I changed my router setting to always on. Still get drop outs.

Also tried switching back to 3mb to see if it was much worse. It was. So I have settled for 2mb with a few dropouts per session.

I spoke to another lady at eircom, who was more polite. She said I could get an engineer out but if the problem was not actually with the eircom line (e.g. due to interference from elsewhere) that I would be charged €100. Bit of a gamble 

I've read through the boards.ie posts and tbh it seems there are problems with every supplier and in every area. You're either lucky or not.

So although I could go with ntl I'm reluctant to move as I may be no better off.

Maybe just grin and bear it


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2008)

I previously explained my problem with _UTV _disconnects only to find that when I moved the router downstairs and connected it with a much shorter length of cable with fewer connectors along the way things seemed to improve radically. So if you are using a long or poor quality extension cable and/or have several splitters/joiners along the way then maybe look at fixing that?


----------



## Jethro (12 Sep 2008)

Thanks Clubman. She did ask me if I could connect the modem to my main connection, which she said is in the kitchen (none in hall). But the kitchen connection is in a stupid position just inside the door, with nowhere to put a modem and not even a power socket within reach. Might try the one in the living room though. I don't have any splitters on the connection and am just using the cable that came in the box.


----------



## chabbles (4 Feb 2009)

Jethro said:


> I'm hoping someone here can give me some advice. I've just had a really frustrating phone conversation with a woman on eircom's broadband (no)help line.
> 
> I've found that my broadband connection has started dropping out over the past couple of weeks, with the internet light on my modem going red. After a few minutes it comes back and the light goes green again.
> 
> ...


 

iv been having the EXACT same problem with these fuk head broadband providers...its ridiculas!, 
it was fine for the first few months when i got it first... then the red light on the modem started once, maybe twice each month, shortly after it became more frequent, like at least once a week.

now.... mutiple times each day, EVERY DAY for MONTHS...........
when u play online hold'em for cash, and keep getting cut off in the middle of hands, i feel like strangling the guy incharge at eircom....

+ lately my speed has been changing from 3mbs, then drop out with red light on the modem, when it comes back on its at 1mbs....

no one should be expected to pay full price for this shabby service


----------



## Pee (4 Feb 2009)

caff said:


> I changed my Eircom supplied Netopia 3347nwg Router to "always on" and haven't had a bother since.


 
Where do you change the settings?  In laymans language please


----------

